# Neutering Adult Buck



## Bryanna Darling (Nov 22, 2017)

Hello! I have two adult nigerian dwarf bucks that I love to death, but to be honest, I can't stand the smell anymore and I'm not breeding them so why am I making myself suffer? They're both about 2 years old. Would you suggest banding or surgical? If banding, would a vet do that kind of thing for you? (I'm not comfortable doing it myself), and does anyone know the kind of price range I'm looking at? Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They don't always quit smelling when you castrate them as mature bucks. 

Whatever method you decide, be sure to give banamine or something for the pain. The older they are the harder they take it. 

I think my vet quoted me $150 for surgery. California bander and banamine to do it yourself prices out to $65.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.

And yes, the older they are, the harder it is on them.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I would recommend banding over surgery. They seem to have less pain and recover far more quickly. Banding also eliminates the risk of having to anesthetize. It's also cheaper! Definitely make sure they get a shot of banamine before the procedure, and if you don't keep banamine on hand see if you can get some from the vet to use the next day. 

They may still have some musk after wethering, particularly if they have horns, but it will be greatly diminished and it actually washes off. I've never wethered a two-year-old, but we have wethered some yearlings after one breeding season and our boys don't stink. In fact, my wethers know they don't stink any more so they borrow some smellum from my intact bucks by rubbing their heads all over the bucks' wet faces and necks and standing in the bucks' pee streams. When they haven't been with my bucks, the wethers hardly smell at all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with that.


----------



## Calfee Farms (Oct 10, 2017)

I have castrated mature bucks before and the absolute best way is by far is emasculators. The bloodless method that just crushes the spermatic cord going to each testicle which over time causes the testicles to disintegrate and the scrotum to shrink up. Great success with this method.


----------



## Nichola Wilson-Cartwright (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a 3 year old Pygmy, I have lately thought about neutering him to see if it would improve his temperament. He was so good as a kid actually went walks on a lead with my two dogs and where best friend now they hate each other.
Also I have been told it would be to dangerous to dehorn him now for blood loss reasons is this correct. Any help would be greatly. Thanks in advance x


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can neuter him. You can band the horns.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------

